

Ask HN:any Chrome+Delicious users? I hacked the Delicious XT so you can browse  - dimarco
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gjeaeddhdjejgdemcpdphakdohfbcnhe?hl=en

======
aed
Excellent, this was much needed. I'll be sure to provide feedback as I play
with it.

~~~
dimarco
thanks. I originally built it so I could ditch Firefox for my personal
browsing. Looking forward to any feedback you might have.

